# Does Anyone have a smithy BZ239



## Mooshash (Nov 12, 2012)

New Member here,
I have a chance to buy a 1999 smithy BZ239 Lathe, does anyone have one or had one & what are your pro's & cons of this machine????

Mooshash


----------

